# Event Kalender - Wie soll er aussehen?



## Flex (10. August 2010)

Ja, ich bin gerade dabei ein privates Projekt neu aufzusetzen und bin an der Gestaltung des Eventkalenders dran... Leider gehen mir hier die Ideen ein wenig aus, was das Layout angeht. 

Wie gestaltet man also einen Eventkalender?
Die Infos habe ich, die Felder auch, nur wie bau ich es sinnvoll auf? Nach etlichen Versuchen die mir alle nicht wirklich gefallen haben, dachte ich mir, ich malträtiere euch ein wenig damit 

Also, es soll folgende Ansichten geben:

Kurzansicht:
Name des Events, Lineup, Location, Zeiten, Infos...

Vollansicht:
Wie oben plus Infos über die Location und Google Maps Einbindung.

Habt ihr Ideen wie man das sinnvoll strukturiert, gleichzeitig ein wenig netten Stil reinbringt und dann auch noch mit einem Fluid-Width Layout funktioniert? 

Ich freue mich auf Ideengeber


----------



## smileyml (11. August 2010)

Hallo Felix,

es ist natürlich erstmal schwer so aus dem Nichts heraus eine Idee zu haben die deinen Vorstellungen gerecht wird - gerade im Hinblick auf Fluid-Width.

Sonst sieht man da natürlich erstmal eine Kalenderblatt vor sich und wo dann die entsprechenden Tage (wenn man sie als Kästchen sieht) sicht entsprechend gleichmäßig der Breite anpassen. Sonst könnte eine Art Hoover evtl. die Ansichtsart (kurz und voll) wechseln...oder auch bei Klick.
Alternativ und in der Breite dann vielleicht "schöner" anpassbar kann man eine Wochenansicht nehmen und hat dann die Tage untereinander und kann an andere Stelle die Wochen weiterschalten?! Aber ob das der Übersicht hilft, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ich denke ein erster Ansatzpunkt ist eine Recherche, wie es andere Seiten machen und was daran gut ist und was besser sein könnte - gerade in funktionaler Hinsicht. Das Aussehen zu gestalten ist dann auch etwas einfacher.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Flex (11. August 2010)

Es geht mir nicht um die Kalenderansicht, die ist bereits fertig geplant, mit Monatsansicht, Titel des Events und Tooltips.

Mir geht es momentan um die Strukturierung der Listenansicht für die nächsten Events, Monatsansicht, alle Events.

Momentan tendiere ich dazu floatende Elemente zu nehmen, die sich eben je nach Größe der Auflösung in einer Reihe befinden oder eben umbrechen... Allerdings bleibt dabei immer ein Rand rechts, da man die Elemente ja nicht zentrieren kann in diesem Szenario.


----------



## smileyml (11. August 2010)

Öhm, soweit ich das verstehe, geht es hier ja eher um die grafische Strukturierung. Vielleicht ist es möglich das ganze etwas zu bebildern?!


----------

